# EZ Armor conflict with Road Runner



## ssapplegso (Oct 20, 2005)

Last week I got the latest XP (home) updates. Since then I have had continuous problems. First my PC was slooooowww, then I couldn't get on the internet at all. Everything came up server not found. I called Road Runner support & the techie told me to uninstall the EZ Armor firewall (which I'm using because RR offers it free) reboot, then re-install the firewall. As soon as I re-install the firewall the internet is unacessible. Last night, I realized the XP update had turned on Microsoft's firewall & the 2 were probably conflicting. So I turned off the MS firewall & re-installed the EZ Armor. Thought I had it fixed. But this am I had to turn off the EZ Armor to even get my email. Any suggestions?


----------

